# Interview with George Farmer



## ibanezfrelon (May 23, 2010)

This is our interview with George Farmer on HrAquascape.org:icon_cool
http://www.hraquascape.org/articles.php?article_id=8


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool! I wish I had BOTH his jobs. Weapons engineer as a day job and aquascaping at night? Dream come true.


----------

